

[WikiLeaks] Government Workers Ordered Not to Read Cables - fun2have
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/05/world/05restrict.html?hp

======
jacquesm
What a retarded thing, so the whole world can now read the cables and
government employees are told not to ? Why ? What could there be that the
government would want to hide from its own employees ? After all, if the
Chinese can read them there does not seem to be much point in stopping your
own governments employees from reading them.

[http://news.google.com/news/search?aq=f&pz=1&cf=all&...](http://news.google.com/news/search?aq=f&pz=1&cf=all&ned=us&hl=en&q=ordered+not+to+read+cables)

first link.

"Classified information, whether or not already posted on public websites or
disclosed to the media, _remains classified_ , and must be treated as such by
federal employees and contractors, until it is declassified by an appropriate
U.S. Government authority,"

You've got to be kidding. Talk about being in denial.

------
civilian
This must be awkward for government workers who have already read the cables.

